# Happy Friday the 13th! LFTS 11/13/2020



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Biggbear said:


> Raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock here in Boyne country. Radar shows it moving through by 7:00 so if I can get to The Hilton without drowning they may just be on their feet once this passes, let's hope so. Good luck to everyone!!


Show us some pics of the Hilton!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Waiting out the rain. I’m going to work for a bit and repair a plow mount.
I’ll trade for a morning next week with better weather.
Good luck all!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m in. 24 degrees with a little snow


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Rain finishing up, going to be a great day. We’ve got two days to make it happen. Good luck to all.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck to everyone this morning i have to work until noon and then will be heading up to camp. Hope to be in a tree by 2:30

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Rain finishing up, going to be a great day. We’ve got two days to make it happen. Good luck to all.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully this rain moves on soon. I’ve been set for about an hour now anxiously waiting on daylight. Wish I had brought the tree umbrella. I’m wet . But I have on my Baffin rubber boots and action heat socks. I’ll be good all day. For all day sits in cold weather these Baffin rubber boots and heated sock combo are must and my hunt comfort seat cushion. Those three are my secret to all day comfort. Not to mention I met the owner of hunter comfort seat cushions and he is a hell of a nice guy! I sprayed tinks trail for about 200 yards to my tree. I’m pretty sure this rain ruined that! Come on daylight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Set and ready! Huron county. My view :lol:


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Got the climber up the tree in Kent county rain seemed to have stopped. good luck all.


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

protectionisamust said:


> Set and ready! Huron county. My view
> View attachment 602155


Here's my view.... The wrong kind of deer to be looking at right before daylight... Man it can sure run that corn though! Lol









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Good luck all who make it out today. I have a couple projects to finish up at work today then I have the next 9 days off.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Was going to sleep in after an all day sit yesterday. But looked at the card last night and a big boy for this area was on it. Sleep can wait. Good luck all.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Made the trek up to deer camp in Arenac county late last night. Woke up this morning to rain...isn’t gonna stop until 10 so my buddy and I opted for separate elevated box blinds over kill plots this morning. Good luck and shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 10 minutes left in the prowler then headed home to throw the rifle in the truck.

Northbound to Ontonagon. Only 500.1 miles driveway to 2track.

Good luck today everyone, stay safe, and harness up


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Light rain just started in alcona


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

jeffm said:


> I'm in.
> Alcona county state land, good luck all.


Where I'm headed ! Won't be checking in for a bit. No service 

Good luck all didn't even read yesterday's, CONGRATS to those that killed! Still sick 5 days later !! Hopefully upnorth and hunt camp will change it.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Sitting on the food plot this morning. Not sure what to expect after the neighbor trounced around the woods last night. 

Overcast skies, dead calm and 36 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should have a doe down. Calm morning they pick up every movement. Dang.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Waited til the rain to stop before leaving the house. Late start and higher winds means where I wanted to setup on public was a no go. Out on private that has been slow all season so why not try again.


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

A 6 point sent checking a doe just now. Hopefully his grandpa isnt far behind. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

coming to you live from the office chair again this morning.. some of you boys did a good job dropping some bucks.. Keep it going! Taking off tomorrow morning for Granny's.. i mean deer camp


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

In a tree in Cass. Rain moved out and a brisk NW picked up! Feels like a good rut hunt day! One small buck so far! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck guys. Beautiful morning here. Clear and 24 with a light NW wind. In a new stand this morning along a river bottom. Have had a few close encounters so hoping Friday the 13th brings it together. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Rain stopped right after I climbed in this morning in Calhoun co. 6 point and 7doe/fawns so far


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Sparky is up and chasing em around early. Hoping a big guy does the same soon. Good luck all.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Nothing so far, but feels like a great day.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I waited for the rain to stop before heading out. Got settled around 7:20.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Skibum said:


> Good luck guys. Beautiful morning here. Clear and 24 with a light NW wind. In a new stand this morning along a river bottom. Have had a few close encounters so hoping Friday the 13th brings it together.
> 
> View attachment 602171
> 
> ...


How many days you guys got left? I’m really pulling for you guys to score. Hopefully your patience pays off. Good luck the rest of the way. I’m betting you guys have had lots of fun with Tommy. I wish I was there. If it wasn’t for Tommy and Felicia I wouldn’t be here today! I’m sure he told you how he found me. But really pulling for you and your sun skibum! Keep hoping to see a post that says arrow deployed! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm been in since 6 here Livingston county. Had a decent buck moving through the marsh at first light. Too dark to see how decent. 

Good luck boys

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bowhunter426 said:


> Rain and windy in Ottawa County. Not a recipe for seeing deer. Debating about trying later today


Cams are quiet at my place this morning


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Havent read this yet. Back out on the ground state lang where I drew on a nice buck last Sunday and saw 7-9 deer yesterday morning. Set up at 6.25. Got turned around TWICE on the way back here. Senile! Only explanation. 
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn this rain! Had a shooter buck come through at 48 yds. Got him ranged and drew on him but wasn’t comfortable with the distance and raining. On a dry day I probably would have shot as I’m confident in my ability to put it in the 10 ring at 50 yds. 

Oh yeah, my dang light on my sight has dead batteries today...thought I had some in my bag but was wrong. They are in my bow case back at camp. Even now it’s hard to see my pins inside this box blind. 

Close but no cigar....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Couldn’t get out this morning I got a funeral to go to but I will be out this afternoon one last ditch effort before gun season starts tomorrow. My neighbor buddy just text me and said the deer are running like crazy all over his place down the road said he had two shooters and several different bucks chasing. Good luck everybody!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> Couldn’t get out this morning I got a funeral to go to but I will be out this afternoon one last ditch effort before gun season starts tomorrow. My neighbor buddy just text me and said the deer are running like crazy all over his place down the road said he had two shooters and several different bucks chasing. Good luck everybody!!


Gun starts Sunday. You can bow hunt tomorrow too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Gun starts Sunday. You can bow hunt tomorrow too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in Indiana our gun starts tomorrow.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Arrow released on a real good 8pt! Shot looked good, may have heard him go down. Heard a good thwack and a he let out a deep bellow when I hit him. Looked pretty tight to the shoulder. Fingers crossed and a few prayers wouldn’t hurt either.






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Arrow released on a real good 8pt! Shot looked good, may have heard him go down. Heard a good thwack and a he let out a deep bellow when I hit him. Looked pretty tight to the shoulder. Fingers crossed and a few prayers wouldn’t hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what I’m talking bout! Good luck Nasty!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> I’m in Indiana our gun starts tomorrow.


Gotcha, Didn’t know that. Well good luck tomorrow! I’ll be keeping an eye on you for a buck down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Because of rain I sat in my new box blind. Have a shooter with a hot doe in front of me. He bread her and is keeping her pinned down just out of range. Been there since daylight.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

fingers crossed for ya nasty. Been a little slow in the marsh here. About 20 minutes ago almost drew on a coyote. Couple lip squeaks and he past by at 30 in thick crap

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Shot fired. 
Nothing huge but a 7-8 point 
Not a great shot but I can see him.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

THIS IS NERVE WRACKING! They have moved closer and the doee bedded down and he's just standing over her. Wish it was opener I'd blast him!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Arrow released on a real good 8pt! Shot looked good, may have heard him go down. Heard a good thwack and a he let out a deep bellow when I hit him. Looked pretty tight to the shoulder. Fingers crossed and a few prayers wouldn’t hurt either.
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Checking from Sanilac. Just had a tank of a 3pt at 23 yards. Antlers and body size don’t match up. Would love to see what he turns into in 2 more years. Had his nose to the ground on a mission. Still light rain here. Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

No movement here so far. Had a real good 8 point on camera about 200 yards away from my stand at 7:01 this morning. I’m waiting for him to come strolling by.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wet aluminum millenium platform + wet rubber boots = No Bueno

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> THIS IS NERVE WRACKING! They have moved closer and the doee bedded down and he's just standing over her. Wish it was opener I'd blast him!


Cmon OGB! Get it done already! I hope he gives you the shot! Patience pays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Woke up to this went to bed with light rain good luck


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> Wet aluminum millenium platform + wet rubber boots = No Bueno
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> How many days you guys got left? I’m really pulling for you guys to score. Hopefully your patience pays off. Good luck the rest of the way. I’m betting you guys have had lots of fun with Tommy. I wish I was there. If it wasn’t for Tommy and Felicia I wouldn’t be here today! I’m sure he told you how he found me. But really pulling for you and your sun skibum! Keep hoping to see a post that says arrow deployed! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks John. Having a ball. It’s a blast seeing the activity we have. Have had a few close calls. I passed one on day two that in hindsight I probably shouldn’t have. Have through tomorrow so we’ll keep on grinding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

I know the feeling


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 more bucks one was the wide 8pt he was just walking around bedding area. Small ones were running some does.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

This morning's sit. 30yd pinch point if they dont want to swim. 
Several gun seasons ago I had a buck chasing a doe thru here. Couldn't tell forsure if it had 4pts on one side, so no shot fired that day.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Think I know why this spot has sucked. Last year we had issues with a neighbor trespassing thru our woods to access a corn field so he could go for nature walks. This morning 2 kids they watch that are supposed to be doing virtual learning just walked up on me and were carrying a gun. They claim to have been squirrel hunting all summer out here. Tromping thru a bedding area, no orange no supervision. DNR has been called. What BS


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> THIS IS NERVE WRACKING! They have moved closer and the doee bedded down and he's just standing over her. Wish it was opener I'd blast him!


No grunt call? May get him on his feet to see what's intruding.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

This alder took a beating like this last year and survived, the little one just beyond it is toast.

Hopefully the big one will live.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

2,6 pts and 2, spikes no does hmm weird morning again no doe just bucks , another note to myself “ I need a enclosed blind “as I get older sitting in the rain blows lol good luck


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> THIS IS NERVE WRACKING! They have moved closer and the doee bedded down and he's just standing over her. Wish it was opener I'd blast him!


That was my experience yesterday afternoon. Broad daylight huge 8 point with a doe. 100 yards.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Thiis is the way I see it. A few does and a two year old seven point....twice..


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Should've slept in i guess. Only 1 spike all morning.

Now im thinking about a bloody mary and a nap :lol:


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

This guy 10 yrds in front of me right now...beautiful!


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Central WI. Got some tracking snow last night. New neighbors were screwing around in the woods yesterday and I didn’t see anything. Haven’t seen anything yet today either. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

And this guy walks by the stand I hunted last night and only saw 4 doe/fawns


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it possible to upload videos from my I phone on here?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Because of rain I sat in my new box blind. Have a shooter with a hot doe in front of me. He bread her and is keeping her pinned down just out of range. Been there since daylight.
> View attachment 602181
> View attachment 602183
> View attachment 602185


Hope he moves closer


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> And this guy walks by the stand I hunted last night and only saw 4 doe/fawns
> View attachment 602231


The question is though..... would you have shot him?


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Not a stellar shot by any means but he didn’t go far or last long. I’m happy kids will be thrilled


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Have had what I think is the same doe go by me three times. Tail flicking, looking over her shoulder, looks like shes getting chased but there has been nothing each time!

I think the deer have figured out how to decoy people, and it's working.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats on the deer
No sightings for me this am. Phone almost dead. Giving it a half hour. I'll be back.
<----<<<


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Craves said:


> This alder took a beating like this last year and survived, the little one just beyond it is toast.
> 
> Hopefully the big one will live.
> View attachment 602213


Shoot the sob that did that.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

trailtrimmer said:


> No grunt call? May get him on his feet to see what's intruding.


I threw every call I had at him grunts, snortwheeze and even a fart but he wouldn't even turn his head. They bedded down about 50 yards out but got up just a little bit ago and moved into some cover.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I threw every call I had at him grunts, snortwheeze and even a fart but he wouldn't even turn his head. They bedded down about 50 yards out but got up just a little bit ago and moved into some cover.


You need another buck to get him ticked off.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

or a stronger fart lol


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Pretty good morning so far. Up to 14. Around 9, had a doe getting chased by 5 bucks come flying by in front of me at 35 yards. 5th buck was a stud, best I've seen in a few years. Had safety off, cross bow shouldered, mouth Blatting as loud as I could, and couldn't stop them. I was hoping they'd make another loop, but nothing. Its a little colder than I planned on, will sit till noon and see what happens.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

My two sons have seen a total of 32 deer. I’ve seen zero. ‘Taint fair.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Not a stellar shot by any means but he didn’t go far or last long. I’m happy kids will be thrilled
> View attachment 602247


Congrats nice


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Not a stellar shot by any means but he didn’t go far or last long. I’m happy kids will be thrilled
> View attachment 602247


Congrats!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

8 pt. Down!! He's down in a nasty mess of a swamp. This oughta be fun on my own. Oh well good problem to have!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Wind switched up so bailed out and moved spots. Was hanging my pack up and turned around to see a 10 pt walking along at 30 yds. Then I looked at my release still hanging on my bow...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa, first hunt back in Michigan since hunting missouri in the heat . Congrats to all the successful hunters today


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Decoy is at 17 yards offset right a hair. This buck came out right at woods corner. I always see them come out 20-80 yards down the treeline. He popped out damn near under me. Never heard him coming until he was almost popped out. I was aiming at yellow. He took orange path which is under 7 yards. Not sure if wind swirled in corner or he has a 6th sense.

Might have been easier if the gun rest wasnt installed on the stand ‍


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Man, after doubling up yesterday the feeling is setting in. I never tagged out before and now it’s kinda of a bummer. I have had really good hunts on the 13/14 of November in the past. Sitting hear now playing with the kids enjoying the rest of my vacation now, I will be out the 15th on for patrol tho. I’m giving up my better blind to my buddy that day


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> It's been a few years since I waterfowl hunted, and as fast as the rules change you might want to check on this. You used to have to sign your name across the face of the federal stamp. I never understood that one. Many people collect waterfowl stamps, but we had to deface ours. That may have changed by now, I would hope it has, I always thought it was kind of dumb.


You still d


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice bucks today! Glad u are good flight...yikes. 

I’m in, sitting a spot that is normally good around now. Pretty low expectations because this property has been eh all year but worth another shot before gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

BucksandDucks said:


> Wow, very glad you didn't get hurt


Yeah the wind has been incredible. I have so much stuff down with others looking shakey. I try not to think about it.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Pulled into the cabin around 9:30 today and got the fire started to get the place warmed up. Climbed into the stand around 1:30 but didn’t make it 15 minutes, it was snowing pretty good and there was a huge gust of wind, and the dead ash next to me exploded at the bottom. Thank god it hung up on the maple I was sitting in, I have to get that stand out of that tree because it won’t make it past Sunday with 40 mph wind gust!
> Flight
> View attachment 602425
> 
> View attachment 602427


yeah, it’s time to move along from there.
A few years ago, probably 5, I was in the exact clump of maples I’m in this evening. 
The top of a spruce landed on my lap.
Now the top was maybe 2.5” in diameter where it laid on my lap, but I could not break it and I could barely bend it. I was stuck sitting down. I mean stuck.
My phone was in my pants pocket, under my bibs and vest strap. Panic set in quickly. What I ended up doing is pushing out with everything I had and standing up. This left the tree at my feet on the platform. I finished the hunt, cutting it up right then did no good. You can be prepared for everything and something weird will get ya.
That Ash hanging on your tree is significantly larger and more dangerous. I’m glad you got away unscathed.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Haven't seen a thing since before noon. Someone turn that switch on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in for prime time. My Nephew showed up for the week and is hanging with me in the condo. Gun hunter only but what the heck come sit with me tonight...Git Er Done!


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well in a new spot let’s see what happens. Wind is a little crazy it might rock me to sleep. Good luck be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Smaller of the two eights I have seen since in the stand. I need a stranger buck to show up.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Goose would probably be good on the grill...


It is, I marinate it in Italian dressing and grill it on the rare side. Fried in bacon grease with onions is good also.


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

2 big does ,a nubber and then a small 6 chasing them just kept me amused for awhile. 
Come on big buck .


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Holy wind! This is a bit excessive. Somebody do a dance or sacrifice a goat or something. I'm checked in here in my regular tree, the one I should've been in this morning, hoping against hope that Mr Buck follows the same path to the corn that he took out. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Scottygvsu said:


> yeah, it’s time to move along from there.
> A few years ago, probably 5, I was in the exact clump of maples I’m in this evening.
> The top of a spruce landed on my lap.
> Now the top was maybe 2.5” in diameter where it laid on my lap, but I could not break it and I could barely bend it. I was stuck sitting down. I mean stuck.
> ...


At first I was like ah whatever, then it moved some more and it was one of those deals where the faster I moved the more I was fumbling around trying to get unhooked from that tree. I’m not for sure what got to the ground first my bow or me, come to think of it I’m not for sure I even used foot pegs !
Flight


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Flight of the arrow said:


> At first I was like ah whatever, then it moved some more and it was one of those deals where the faster I moved the more I was fumbling around trying to get unhooked from that tree. I’m not for sure what got to the ground first my bow or me, come to think of it I’m not for sure I even used foot pegs !
> Flight


Not good that’s for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Checking in from Sanilac. Cloudy and breezy. Nothing moving yet...come on people you had all year to sight in that gun.....


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Must be Friday the 13th, got to my stand in Barry County and there is a dead squirrel with it's neck ripped open just laying there.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Yeah the wind has been incredible. I have so much stuff down with others looking shakey. I try not to think about it.


I actually just looked around out the windows of this pop up to make sure that there's no dead stuff around


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

went out this a:m, with the intent of a long day on stand. seen one deer at about 7:20, then nothing . at noon, I gave up


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

If he would only come right here.... during daylight hours.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I moved to another blind for this afternoon. The buck and doe from this morning are still here and bedded down in the tall grass. Hoping they may move this way when they get up. For this wind it's my only option.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Back in the stand after an interesting morning. Had a 2 1/2 yr old nice 8 in at 8 am. Not on my shooter list. 10 minutes later a heavy 3.5 yr old 8 came in. Waited for 10 minutes for the perfect shot. Put the xbow crosshairs on him and ......it wouldn't fire!...tried everything as I watched h for another 10 minutes. He walked off west and the 2.5 walked off east. Almost comical. Went back to camp and my new arrows had the nocks installed at the wrong orientation by my local outdoors shop
Friday the 13 the strikes lol. Let's hope he comes back by! LOVE DA UP?


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

motdean said:


> Hopefully that is in reference to the trees and not the bucks.


Well Played Sir!


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

That sucks


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Watching the masters. Cam just sent 4 pics (30 second interval) of an 8 similar size to what I shot last night. 2 full minutes of drinking water!! I stepped outside 10 minutes ago, and he ran through the yard looking for love. Yeah, peak is right now.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Someone suggested alpaca socks in a different thread earlier this year, good call! Pricey, but worth it.

Slow lunch hour around here, but I just had two does ghost through.

Happy prime time everyone.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

TheMAIT said:


> Are you getting any reaction from does? The only time I've had a decoy up...they blew and blew....and then blew some more! Really really annoying!


4 does came out at 90 yards. Starred and then took off back into the woods with their tails up. How the frick does something that looks like them, scare them.

Smh

Dont think michigan is designed for decoys, lol


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Sitting one of my ladder stands easy to get to spots because I only had an hour n half to hunt tonight. Better than nothing! Might even shoot a doe tonight who knows!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

BucksandDucks said:


> I actually just looked around out the windows of this pop up to make sure that there's no dead stuff around


I moved my one of my pop-ups on Monday, I hope I'm good now.
Good luck.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Nothing so far n Livingston co. Tomorrow warmer coat that’s for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just saw 2 bucks walking one 20 yards behind the other. Guessing a doe got through without me seeing it


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Not a deer this evening but I have been playing treestand plinko, dropping everything that’s not strapped to me. Of course everything hits the platform first.
My Release. Powerade. Chew. One glove.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man service is being weird today. Had this lil guy walk right under me. He was a ninja. Didn't know he was there until he was @30yds


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Live from the house. Secretary of War is hunting, I just put a load of laundry in, fed the cat and will get something warmed up for dinner. All the while a majestic button is feeding out back.
I deserve a medal or something


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just climbed into The Treehouse for the final hour. Already had some visitors.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh! And another.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw 4 bucks this morning and double lunged this guy at 23 yards. He ran twenty yards then stumbled backwards and ended up only about 8 yards from the shot. He’s an 8 if you include the one inch kicker off his base. Great morning in the woods. Congrats to all those that connected today!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

GoBluehunter said:


> Saw 4 bucks this morning and double lunged this guy at 23 yards. He ran twenty yards then stumbled backwards and ended up only about 8 yards from the shot. He’s an 8 if you include the one inch kicker off his base. Great morning in the woods. Congrats to all those that connected today!
> View attachment 602509
> View attachment 602507


**** yeah


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> Just climbed into The Treehouse for the final hour. Already had some visitors.
> 
> View attachment 602505


Yeah, the turkeys were out today.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

GoBluehunter said:


> Saw 4 bucks this morning and double lunged this guy at 23 yards. He ran twenty yards then stumbled backwards and ended up only about 8 yards from the shot. He’s an 8 if you include the one inch kicker off his base. Great morning in the woods. Congrats to all those that connected today!
> View attachment 602509
> View attachment 602507


Congrats nice


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Just climbed into The Treehouse for the final hour. Already had some visitors.
> 
> View attachment 602505


Is that a Smokey Grey? If I knew that was around I’d have a turkey tag and punch it for my fall tag! Beautiful bird.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> The first one was pretty risky. I'm not going there again


Squeezing farts around turds, as dangerous as playing with dynamite!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations GoBlue!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

GoBluehunter said:


> Saw 4 bucks this morning and double lunged this guy at 23 yards. He ran twenty yards then stumbled backwards and ended up only about 8 yards from the shot. He’s an 8 if you include the one inch kicker off his base. Great morning in the woods. Congrats to all those that connected today!


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> Just climbed into The Treehouse for the final hour. Already had some visitors.
> 
> View attachment 602505
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 small bucks 20+ doe/fawns. Sitting over FP. Waiting for my chauffeur to come get me.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

MichiFishy said:


> Someone suggested alpaca socks in a different thread earlier this year, good call! Pricey, but worth it.
> 
> Slow lunch hour around here, but I just had two does ghost through.
> 
> Happy prime time everyone.


Your welcome !
Flight


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Only one button sighting for me tonight. Wind was howling.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

The 10 that walked by me as I was setting up just came back and I proceeded to send an arrow right over his shoulder blades. Happened quick and he was angling out into a cut corn field. Just misjudged it. I’m an idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

GoBluehunter said:


> Saw 4 bucks this morning and double lunged this guy at 23 yards. He ran twenty yards then stumbled backwards and ended up only about 8 yards from the shot. He’s an 8 if you include the one inch kicker off his base. Great morning in the woods. Congrats to all those that connected today!
> View attachment 602509
> View attachment 602507


Congrats! Nice one and good shooting too.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Jimbos said:


> Yeah, the turkeys were out today.





michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Is that a Smokey Grey? If I knew that was around I’d have a turkey tag and punch it for my fall tag! Beautiful bird.


Everything I saw headed west, through the back yard, this morning, was heading east through my plot tonight. No more, no less.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

4 does and 3 bucks tonight. The last 3 days the bucks have really shown up. Plus my cams are going nuts. Just a matter of time now.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

My buddy/neighbor popped one of those last year right in his backyard. He called it "albino" but after coming back from the taxidermist it looked a slight bit grey. Beautiful mount. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skibum said:


> The 10 that walked by me as I was setting up just came back and I proceeded to send an arrow right over his shoulder blades. Happened quick and he was angling out into a cut corn field. Just misjudged it. I’m an idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Bummer.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Your welcome !
> Flight


I thought it might have been you, Thank You!

Had a hot doe come and spend the last hour of light around me, that young woman beating forky followed her in, and then mounted her at 20 yards. I have never witnessed that before, pretty cool.

She moved on as dark closed in, and he stood there like a statue afterwards for probably ten minutes. Think it was his first time lol.

See ya in the morning fellas.

Oh, almost forgot that I got a picture of him doing some chasing today while I ran back to the house mid-day.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Friday the13th strikes the Huron Natl Forest. Hung my Hawk on a swamp edge yesterday afternoon. At 930 a wide 8 came by at 50 yds. I grunted and he stopped turned and took a few steps toward me. Just then CVS buzzed to let me know my daughter's script is ready. He turned and walked away. He'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Skibum said:


> The 10 that walked by me as I was setting up just came back and I proceeded to send an arrow right over his shoulder blades. Happened quick and he was angling out into a cut corn field. Just misjudged it. I’m an idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I hadn't mentioned it because I was embarrassed, but after my morning sit today in which I got frustrated at sitting in the wrong stand and watching the chunky 8 from 125 yards away, I left the tree kind of early. Shortly after starting my hike out as stealthily as I could and being helped in that matter by the wet everything, I saw a decent 6 coming my way but with a hump, not really a hill, but a rise in the landscape blocking him from seeing me. At 35 I got him all aimed in and squeezed the trigger but the bow didn't fire. I STILL HAD THE SAFETY ON from when I climbed out of the stand. I frustradedly clicked the safety off and aimed again but the buck heard the click or saw the movement and so I rushed my shot and sailed it a couple of inches over him. It was after that (and not finding another expensive bolt) that I took out my fury on the goose.  What a Friday the 13th! 

Congrats to everybody that was more successful than me. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Just had a baby come in as my son send me text big doe right next to the house lol tomorrow is a new day. And yes I will be wearing a heavier coat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Well good luck, I'm sure you have one picked out with your name on it.


Thanks jimbos I appreciate it!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Scottygvsu said:


> Not a deer this evening but I have been playing treestand plinko, dropping everything that’s not strapped to me. Of course everything hits the platform first.
> My Release. Powerade. Chew. One glove.


Damn, I thought I was the only one that played that game. Man if I only had a dollar for every time I've dropped a glove from my stand and sat there starring at it for 2hours debating wether to go down after it. Earlier this season I dropped my beef jerky and that really pissed me off. Beef jerky makes the best cover scent (lol)!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> Thanks jimbos I appreciate it!


Your roof get finished?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Former grunt said:


> Your roof get finished?


Yes it did. They finished yesterday afternoon.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Huntinman said:


> View attachment 602683
> Fri the 13th was a good one. After seeing 5 deer throughout the afternoon, at around 5:25-5:30 had 2 bucks come in at 45 yards and work there way to 20. The first buck was a little smaller bodied so when this buck presented a shot I decided I was going to take it. After giving it a few, I went to the arrow and found a short blood trail to this buck. After looking at it I realized it was the same buck that my 9 yo son and I had an encounter with yesterday. He had the crossbow then but, just couldn't get comfortable enough for a shot and decided to let it walk. I was proud of his decision, not taking the shot if it wasn't right. Although I would have rather had seen him take the deer, he was more than happy to see i got him. Tomorrow we will see if his twin brother can connect!
> View attachment 602681
> View attachment 602681


Congrats nice real good that your boy was with you


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Tending a doe, out of range.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

#2 buck is in the fence row with a doe. He's a little bigger. This guy backed off.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Just watched him breed the doe.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

And this all happened ....Yesterday??


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Sprytle said:


> And this all happened ....Yesterday??


Today, moved to today's thread. Shook up a bit when I started posting.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

All good Bud! Good luck out there today and tomorrow!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Figured I'd put it here since this is where we had the discussion regarding the goose that I arrowed. First impression was that there a lot of meat on a goose. Second impression is that it is delicious although a bit chewy. That being said, I didn't follow any of the recommendations such as thin slicing or baking or any of that. I just put it on the flat top with a little oil, salt, and pepper. Macs gives it 2 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Figured I'd put it here since this is where we had the discussion regarding the goose that I arrowed. First impression was that there a lot of meat on a goose. Second impression is that it is delicious although a bit chewy. That being said, I didn't follow any of the recommendations such as thin slicing or baking or any of that. I just put it on the flat top with a little oil, salt, and pepper. Macs gives it 2
> View attachment 603049
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Danged carnivore!
Poor lil goose out there just mindin it's own , thinkin aww it's just Mac , he wouldn't..... 
Then all of a sudden...Thump!

You've given that crossbow some work.
Congrats!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> Danged carnivore!
> Poor lil goose out there just mindin it's own , thinkin aww it's just Mac , he wouldn't.....
> Then all of a sudden...Thump!
> 
> ...


Haha. He had seen all of my screw ups and figured himself safe. Storm Trooper shooting and whatnot. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Haha. He had seen all of my screw ups and figured himself safe. Storm Trooper shooting and whatnot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Keep shooting.

Check this stuff out.( I didn't look for a crossbow vid....)


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Late entry for the 13th thread but I finally caught up to our target buck Friday evening. We have 2 years worth of pics from him and my brother has had 3 encounters with him this year. 
Friday around 5pm he walked into my lap. 
























The hawk crawler cart was a life saver but it still took me 2 hours and 45 minutes to get him to my truck. Wrestling him into the bed by myself was another challenge.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

thill said:


> Late entry for the 13th thread but I finally caught up to our target buck Friday evening. We have 2 years worth of pics from him and my brother has had 3 encounters with him this year.
> Friday around 5pm he walked into my lap.
> 
> View attachment 603217
> ...


Congrats on a beautiful buck that’s a gorgeous buck! Super nice. When I used to load deer by myself in my pick up truck I always had a couple boards and that made it easy to slide the buck up grabbing them by the antlers and pulling them up on those boards just a little tip maybe to help you next time. Congrats again!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

thill said:


> Late entry for the 13th thread but I finally caught up to our target buck Friday evening. We have 2 years worth of pics from him and my brother has had 3 encounters with him this year.
> Friday around 5pm he walked into my lap.
> 
> View attachment 603217
> ...


Beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------

